# Mish's Icon - Not prepper related



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

You have been warned. I do not want to hear any bitching and complaining about my thread not being prepper related. 

One of my favorite things about this site is seeing what Mish's icon of the day is going to be. 

I have to admit that I am kind of partial to the animated stick figure ones. So, for me it is kind of a toss-up between the stick figure lighting itself on fire and the stick figure beating its head against the computer keyboard until there is nothing left but a bloody stump. Although I did get a laugh out of the dominatrix with the whip. The chick with the handcuffs was too small to be able to really tell what it was.

So, my question to the group is: What is your favorite Mish icon?


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Dunno...hard to decide. 

I figured it out....My favorite is the one unseen!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

On the advice of my attorney, I decline to answer that question.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Princess Leia


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Next One!
(Hope Montana Rancher doesn't see this!)


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I want to know how she got an animated gif to work as an Icon..... I want this one


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

They all are good. I do want to see one riding his horse across the grassy prairies of Montana. Yippy-yi-yo.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Guns ablazin" and bodies fallin"


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My favorite Mish avatar was the pic of...Mish.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> My favorite Mish avatar was the pic of...Mish.


Was that the blond girl or the one-legged IHOP waitress girl?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Bahahahaha!! So glad you guys are enjoying my wacky sense of humor!! Here are a couple of my favorites...hehe


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry missed this one!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Here's her next one:


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

I tried, I so tried... I can't get this below the 56K size limit... you win mish... you win.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

<-------For Valentine's Day!! =)


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

There is no possible way you could know I am into that.... *tin foil hat on!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The genders are in the reverse roles.....


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Some of my favorites....


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

http://img1.jurko.net/avatar_5938.gif

my favorite.......reminds me to keep on working so I don't look like this if the shit hits the fan


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm holding out for Chewbacca


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

inceptor said:


> I'm holding out for Chewbacca


Geez, I'll try to do something hairy for you!



PaulS said:


> The genders are in the reverse roles.....


Come on, it depicts how this forum is being run...hehe


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish's new avatar makes today the best day EVER!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Mish's new avatar makes today the best day EVER!


Hahaha I found this avatar on a sex god website.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

mish I think you need to get out more


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> mish I think you need to get out more


I got OUT last week only to get stuck IN an airport. We've got a damn ice age happening here in the States, but yes WE ALL need to get out more!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> mish I think you need to get out more


I need to move to the Caribbean, start a produce stand and lay around on a hot beach! That's what I need to do!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Man, that latest avatar looks like paul. It's freakin' me out!
Change it, girl!!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I liked Mish's avatar with the photoshopped Paul S the best!....when I clicked your post with that I laughed so hard that you owe me a new keyboard.do not read forums with a coffee cup in hand.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I like Mish's new avatar. The crown may be a bit much but it looks good on me! 

Maybe she could black out a few teeth....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Paul saw it! I guess I can change it now!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well Mish, at least nobody can say it's not prepper related.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

And I thought I was the only one on here who likes Archer.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> And I thought I was the only one on here who likes Archer.


And I thought no one would get the joke...hehe
Awesome show!! I cry I laugh so hard! I've been watching the first season on Netflix, since I missed it the first go around!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> You have been warned. I do not want to hear any bitching and complaining about my thread not being prepper related.
> 
> One of my favorite things about this site is seeing what Mish's icon of the day is going to be.


Ah, this thread isn't related to prepping at all. :shock:


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Archery is related to prepping, The avatar looks like a proper Mormon wife, and they prep. What's not about prepping?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another option with meaning
The Huldra. As with most Myth there are many version pick the one you feel fits.
Just be-careful things are not what they appear to be







__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Beautiful and tricky creatures that all men should handle with care, or risk sever punishment. Isn't it always the way - what lures you is usually the most dangerous. The huldra has appeared in several stories by well-known authors, but there is something so dark and tempting about this creature, that I'm surprised there haven't been more stories about them.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I get a kick out of all the stick figure ones they seem to be entertaining.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I like the "little red haired" girl that she is using now, it proves that some restraints are probably in order.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I would question if mish is prepper related at all and does her mom know what she does on the internet! Kids and high tech can be dangerous, they will do anything for attention.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Mish is an adult and is at the very least interested in prepping. She has a unique ability to have fun with it.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Ekim, you worry about me way too much.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I worry about all little ones, even if their bodies are big but their brains are not up to the task. Some day they may get to vote and that scares me. We see all to often what happen to those who play adult and the game goes wrong


----------

